# Looking for lemony creams recipe



## MrPresident (26/8/16)

Hi Everyone 

I'm looking for a lemony creams recipe similar to the hazeworks startup. Can anyone help?


----------



## DanielSLP (15/9/16)

I haven't attempted this yet. But off the top of my head

Graham Cracker (clear) TFA 3%
Meringue FA 1%
Custard FA 2%
Bavarian CreamTFA 1%
Torrone FA 1%
Lemon cicily FA 1%

That's where I would start and go from there atleast.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrPresident (15/9/16)

Thanks a million DanielSLP! Appreciate this big time!

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------



## Wdnsdy (15/9/16)

I haven't tried Hazeworks, but i have a lemon biscuit recipe:

FA Lemon Sicily 4%
FA Cookie 3%
FA Vienna Cream 1%

If you try it, please let me know what you think...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPresident (15/9/16)

@Wdndy .. I'm definitely gonna do that thanks bro.. will let you know soon 

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------

